# What colour is this Orlov Trotter?



## Fifi6523 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know this is a Orlov Trotter, but what colour is he? Is it just plan white?:-|


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The picture isn't showing up for me


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

me neither


----------



## Fifi6523 (Aug 16, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> The picture isn't showing up for me


Okay I will fix that. 


http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=380962&stc=1&d=1393611214


----------



## Fifi6523 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fifi6523 said:


> I know this is a Orlov Trotter, but what colour is he? Is it just plan white?:-|


http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=380962&stc=1&d=1393611214


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a grey that has completely greyed out, to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fifi6523 (Aug 16, 2013)

lilruffian said:


> me neither


Is this better?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like a gray to me too.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, looks like a gray who's "finished" graying out.


----------



## Fifi6523 (Aug 16, 2013)

* Okay thank you everyone!!!!!!*


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

how can you tell the difference between a white and a horse that is gray which is finished being grayed out? just curious!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There are not many horses born pure white, but grays will have dark skin under the white and a horse born white will have pink skin.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> how can you tell the difference between a white and a horse that is gray which is finished being grayed out? just curious!


See the grey on the muzzle? Clear indication that this horse is a grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> how can you tell the difference between a white and a horse that is gray which is finished being grayed out? just curious!


Skin color- horses that are born white, either due to maximal pinto patterning or double dilution, will have pink skin. (Double dilutes will also have blue eyes, horses that are white from pinto pattern genes may or may not have blue eyes) 

Gray horses are born some other color (bay, black, chestnut, etc.) with dark skin except under white markings. Even as they gray out, the dark skin will stay dark. On OP's picture you can see the pink skin under where a white marking was on his nose, and the rest of the skin is dark.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey:









Cremello:









White:


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought there wasn't such a thing as a "true white horse", unless it was albino. Is that just me or am I wrong? Haha


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

JavaLover said:


> I thought there wasn't such a thing as a "true white horse", unless it was albino. Is that just me or am I wrong? Haha


There's no such thing as an albino horse. Maybe that's what you're thinking of?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There IS no such thing as a white horse. That white one I posted? Really, it is some other colour with a white patterning gene, and it is one big white patch. That is what people mean when they say that. White is a pattern that can cover the colour under it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly, I saw the title and thought "grey".

The breed is known for being grey. Good to see I was right without even seeing the pic


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a dominant white paint. He is almost completely white except for ticking in a few places and solid inner ears. Even though he's almost completely white genetically he is sorrel. He is not gray as neither parent is gray. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_

But miss Maddie here is a sorrel tobiano who is graying. She has a lot of pink skin but where her spots are there is black skin.


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

He is gray. Also he is ADORABLE


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I could be wrong but albinos do exist. They are pink skinned and blue eyed. There is a Shriner horse troop in the US that rides only albinos. A man who was visiting our area was also on the search for one as they are scarce.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I could be wrong but albinos do exist. They are pink skinned and blue eyed. There is a Shriner horse troop in the US that rides only albinos. A man who was visiting our area was also on the search for one as they are scarce.


Albinos, by definition, are an animal completely lacking in pigment, both in the skin and hair, as well as the eyes. The eyes are characterized as having a pinkish tint. Therefore, an animal with blue eyes would not be considered an albino. 

What the group probably uses are horses that are dominant white. These horses will have pink skin (if you look under the white markings on a horse, the skin is pink) and blue eyes. The blue eyes are caused by the dominant white (splash and frame also cause blue eyes).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe off topic, but does anyone know WHY it doesn't exist? It's a mutation right (in some forms)? So just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean that it can't/won't/doesn't.


----------

